# Hello



## hardbite kennels (Dec 7, 2017)

Redboy jeep dog









Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenderBoiii (Sep 15, 2017)

Do you have pediagrees I can look at?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum hardbite kennels!

Joe


----------

